# Level for Projector Alignment



## metti (Nov 17, 2011)

I am looking to pick up a 9-12" torpedo level for helping in setting up projectors that are being flown. My concern is that every single one I can find for sale includes some sort of rare earth magnet to allow it to stick to metal surfaces. Is there any reason that I should be concerned about putting strongish magnets against a projector?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned and would consider a magnetic mount on the spirit level a feature. In some cases, a strong magnet can deflect the arc from the xenon lamp, but you're not likely to be near the lamp.

Although not as accurate, perhaps I'd recommend a circular bubble level for ease of use.


Prime Products 28-0201 CIRCULAR Rv Bubble Level


----------



## porkchop (Nov 17, 2011)

Hasn't been a problem in my experience. Used a level with a magnet to level projectors every week for a year and didn't see any issues from it.


----------



## museav (Nov 17, 2011)

porkchop said:


> Hasn't been a problem in my experience. Used a level with a magnet to level projectors every week for a year and didn't see any issues from it.


I'm sure that some years from now some study will probably find it to cause brain tumors or something that lawyers can then go after as class actions suits where only they really profit from it.


----------



## Footer (Nov 17, 2011)

Pick your poison: McMaster-Carr

It took me forever to realize mcmaster sells small levels without magnets. When I weld I hate those magnets because they get gunked up with slag so they are never accurate. So, there ya go.


----------



## avkid (Nov 17, 2011)

Harbor Freight has all sorts of levels for cheap.


----------



## metti (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know why I didn't check McMaster-Carr to begin with. They have one that looks perfect.


----------



## Tex (Nov 21, 2011)

museav said:


> I'm sure that some years from now some study will probably find it to cause brain tumors or something that lawyers can then go after as class actions suits where only they really profit from it.


LOL
"Call 1-800-BAD-MAGNET!"


----------

